# Aunque creas que es imposible: PEDRO RUIZ se tira a una piscina con voltereta completa..



## WhyAlwaysMe (Lunes a la(s) 7:42 PM)




----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (Lunes a la(s) 7:43 PM)

Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas


----------



## Poseidón (Lunes a la(s) 7:43 PM)

Quiere dinero?


----------



## Archimanguina (Lunes a la(s) 7:44 PM)

sin comentarios


----------



## Archimanguina (Lunes a la(s) 7:45 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322738



wapisima la pelirroja...


----------



## jotace (Lunes a la(s) 7:46 PM)

¡Grande Pedro!

Mi abuelo era Perico e igual de alto y mi abuela un pibón.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (Lunes a la(s) 7:51 PM)




----------



## n_flamel (Lunes a la(s) 7:52 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Un CHAD


----------



## bullish consensus (Lunes a la(s) 8:03 PM)

Que edad tiene el pollito este?


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Lunes a la(s) 8:46 PM)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Que edad tiene el pollito este?



mas de 70


----------



## frangelico (Lunes a la(s) 8:47 PM)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Que edad tiene el pollito este?



75 por lo menos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Lunes a la(s) 8:48 PM)

Sinceramente, espero que le atraquen, está provocando.

A lo joselu moreno


----------



## 917 (Lunes a la(s) 8:50 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322738



Lo inexplicable....


----------



## PBA (Lunes a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Hace ya muchos años, cuando era más famoso y estaba en TV se tiraba al agua congelada de su piscina. No congelada del todo pero si con partes de hielo flotando


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Lunes a la(s) 8:52 PM)

Que cabron, como se nota que ha vivido bien, todavía pillara con más guarrillas.

Este hilo debería estar en el ático para motivar a los inceles bajitos.


----------



## El Fenomeno (Lunes a la(s) 8:55 PM)

Ha estado a punto de estamparse contra el suelo para hacer la gracia. Justo lo que NO hay que hacer en un piscina.


----------



## Captain Julius (Lunes a la(s) 8:55 PM)

el inventor de la moviola, ahí es nada


----------



## Ancient Warrior (Lunes a la(s) 8:58 PM)

Me hizo recordar esto


----------



## Kbkubito (Lunes a la(s) 8:59 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322738



Real spanish fucker!


----------



## Benedicto Camela (Lunes a la(s) 9:00 PM)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Ha estado a punto de estamparse contra el suelo para hacer la gracia. Justo lo que NO hay que hacer en un piscina.



Tiene pinta de llevar tirándose en su piscina desde antes de que tú nacieras, pero claro, los cuñados Paco de Burbuja siempre saben mejor lo que hay que hacer y lo que no.


----------



## Charbonnier (Lunes a la(s) 9:11 PM)

Hace la tira de años ibamos al mismo gimnasio, que también era como un club social. 

Bajito y con cara de pueblo. Pero se tiraba a lo mejor de lo mejor. Y nada de pagafantismo. Iba con uno que era director de orquesta, Luis Cobos. 

Siempre me pregunté que cual era su secreto.


----------



## El Fenomeno (Lunes a la(s) 9:12 PM)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Tiene pinta de llevar tirándose en su piscina desde antes de que tú nacieras, pero claro, los cuñados Paco de Burbuja siempre saben mejor lo que hay que hacer y lo que no.



Como si por aprendió a tirarse junto a Abraham, Isaac y Jacob en la piscina municipal de Hebrón. Deja de hacer el ridiculo defendiendo lo indefendible, que por tonterias asi se ha quedado gente paralitica. Eso si, que cada uno hace lo que quiera, faltaba más.


----------



## From Thailand with love (Lunes a la(s) 9:14 PM)

Yo lo conocí en persona hace años. Una amiga modelo tenia un rollo con el y nos encontramos con el a la salida de un teatro. Sin ningún problema recepción verme con su rollo y charlo conmigo buen rato. Muy amable y con mucho carisma. El chofer le esperaba unos metros mas allá.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (Lunes a la(s) 9:15 PM)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Como si por aprendió a tirarse junto a Abraham, Isaac y Jacob en la piscina municipal de Hebrón. Deja de hacer el ridiculo defendiendo lo indefendible, que por tonterias asi se ha quedado gente paralitica. Eso si, que cada uno hace lo que quiera, faltaba más.



Aquí las únicas tonterías que hay son las tuyas


----------



## Narwhal (Lunes a la(s) 9:18 PM)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Se tiraba a lo mejor de lo mejor.
> Siempre me pregunté que cual era su secreto.



¿Secreto? Cuál va a ser.......
Mira como desde que dejó de estar en el candelero no se le ha vuelto a ver con ninguna shorteen


----------



## Anka Motz (Lunes a la(s) 9:20 PM)

6° temperatura exterior.
El agua de la piscina, seguro que está más calentita.

Mi suegro hasta los 90 tacos, se bañaba TODOS los días en la playa de la Concha.


----------



## Charbonnier (Lunes a la(s) 9:22 PM)

En el gimnasio donde iba y en la noche en general habia muchos con más posibilidades a priori, pero este se llevaba el gato al agua. Se iba con señoras bien macizas que no dependían de él para nada.

Como un Bertin Osborne, pero en enano y con cara de pueblo.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (Lunes a la(s) 9:27 PM)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Ha estado a punto de estamparse contra el suelo para hacer la gracia. Justo lo que NO hay que hacer en un piscina.



Tiene pinta de ser la primera vez que lo hace...este año. Si es su piscina seguramente le tiene pillado bien el punto.

Un grande de la TV de los 80, etapa complicada por culpa del manipulador de Calviño padre.


----------



## grebleips (Lunes a la(s) 9:43 PM)

La temperatura del agua no es problema, pero mi cuerpo tiene un giroscopio interno que me impide dar volteretas o realizar giros no contemplados en la naturaleza, tanto en el aire como en tierra firme.

Y seguro que ahora mismo folla más que yo. Mis respetos al abuelo.


----------



## Demi Grante (Lunes a la(s) 9:48 PM)

70 años y mortal y medio que hace. Qué fiera.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Lunes a la(s) 9:49 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Arriesga mucho. A poco que se le vaya el salto se clava contra el suelo de la piscina que parece estar en pendiente.

Riesgo innecesario.


----------



## zapatitos (Lunes a la(s) 9:51 PM)

Con 75 años está bastante más en forma que muchos virgendoritos del foro con 20.

Saludos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Lunes a la(s) 9:54 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322738



QUE buena estaba INMA del MORAL que fue de esta reina de las pajas?


----------



## Leopoldo (Lunes a la(s) 9:55 PM)

Eso es un macho iberico.


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Lunes a la(s) 9:59 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322738



amor incondicional no por la cartera eh


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Lunes a la(s) 10:01 PM)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Arriesga mucho. A poco que se le vaya el salto se clava contra el suelo de la piscina que parece estar en pendiente.
> 
> Riesgo innecesario.



claro hombre, un tio que lleva viviendo en chaletazos con piscina mas de 50 años le vas a decir tu el peligro que corre.

pero que tontisimos sois DIOOOH MIOOO


----------



## Falcatón (Lunes a la(s) 10:03 PM)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> QUE buena estaba INMA del MORAL que fue de esta reina de las pajas?



Ahora unos 48 años y una MILF a la que no le haría ascos. Quien tuvo, retuvo.















Inma del Moral: Así es su vida tras los focos 20 años después


Inma del Moral fue uno de los grandes rostros de la pequeña pantalla de hace dos décadas. ¿Qué fue de la reportera más famosa de 'El Informal'?




okdiario.com


----------



## Nakatone (Lunes a la(s) 10:04 PM)

Vaya energía tiene el cabrón, está más ágil que yo .


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (Lunes a la(s) 10:17 PM)

Pero a ver…¿la pircina estaba climatizada?
Es que sin saber eso…luego afuera poco aguantó, que perecía que se iba a duchar y no se mojó ni las orejas.

Lo que sí tiene mérito es ese clavado, y en ese chapoteadero, o mides metro y medio o te rompes la crisma…oh wait


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Lunes a la(s) 10:27 PM)

POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO dijo:


> claro hombre, un tio que lleva viviendo en chaletazos con piscina mas de 50 años le vas a decir tu el peligro que corre.
> 
> pero que tontisimos sois DIOOOH MIOOO



Mi comentario no apunta ni a edades, ni a tipos de inmueble, ni a insultos ni a niveles de inteligencia... apunta a que, tal y como se deduce de la sombra, apura de cojones en la zambullida. 

A poco que avance de más o entre más perpendicular se puede dar un hostión por la gracia de grabar un vídeo.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (Lunes a la(s) 10:36 PM)




----------



## Luftwuaje (Lunes a la(s) 10:38 PM)

Follador carismático. Tengo un supuesto colega que es igual de bajito, morenucio, enclenque, y con un curro de mierda, pero con 40 años se llevaba a las de 20 a la cama de dos en dos.
Ahora pasados los cincuenta me imagino que andará percutiendo treintañeras.
Carisma.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (Lunes a la(s) 10:45 PM)

El agua fría espesa la sangre y pueden formarse coágulos que provocan infartos.
Fuente: documental el frío


----------



## Visilleras (Lunes a la(s) 10:48 PM)

Es uno de los personajes más infravalorados de este país. Un tío listo y con talento.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (Lunes a la(s) 10:54 PM)

¿Ese enano quién es? ¿Mario Bross sin bigote?


----------



## Albertojosua (Lunes a la(s) 11:00 PM)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Real spanish fucker!



La forma en que le ha salido, no está mal ejecuta. Brazos por delante de la cabeza y sube como una pelota llena de aire.
En ese salto, no le habría pasado nada ,si choca contra el suelo, 

Que sea suerte o dominio, no lo sé. Pero no le hubiera pasado nada grave en la cabeza ni cuello.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Lunes a la(s) 11:06 PM)

0:49 Si no fuera por el Buda que tiene en la piscina…


----------



## Mike Littoris (Lunes a la(s) 11:15 PM)

todo un fuker


----------



## Kbkubito (Lunes a la(s) 11:17 PM)

Albertojosua dijo:


> La forma en que le ha salido, no está mal ejecuta. Brazos por delante de la cabeza y sube como una pelota llena de aire.
> En ese salto, no le habría pasado nada ,si choca contra el suelo,
> 
> Que sea suerte o dominio, no lo sé. Pero no le hubiera pasado nada grave en la cabeza ni cuello.



Yo diria q lo tiene dominado. 
Y si, hacer saltos en piscinas caseras es peligroso, pero teniendo trampolin seguro que tambien tiene profundidad sufuciente.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Lunes a la(s) 11:18 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322738



Y tu porque no quieres.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Lunes a la(s) 11:21 PM)

Archimanguina dijo:


> wapisima la pelirroja...



Inma del Moral. De Guadalajara. Buena perraca.


----------



## Fany Pelopaja (Lunes a la(s) 11:21 PM)

Pedro Ruiz, paró su carrera y sus novietas para cuidar personalmente de su madre hasta que murió. Tío inteligente y que se las llevaba de calle. Mis dies.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (Lunes a la(s) 11:22 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322747
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322748
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322749
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322750
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322751



Con lo feo que es el cabrón. Lo que hace la pasta. También tengo que decir que siempre me pareció un tío majete.


----------



## sopelmar (Lunes a la(s) 11:26 PM)

Desde hace 30años cada día hace el salto de tigre solo fallo con filomena


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Lunes a la(s) 11:29 PM)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Con lo feo que es el cabrón. Lo que hace la pasta. También tengo que decir que siempre me pareció un tío majete.



No era solo pasta. Tenia muchas mas cosas, era famosete, bien relacionado, carismático, dicharachero y muy probablemente, un gran follador.


----------



## aron01 (Lunes a la(s) 11:31 PM)

¿Y?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Lunes a la(s) 11:35 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



   

Que grande Pedro Ruiz troleando a España.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Lunes a la(s) 11:36 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322747
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322748
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322749
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322750
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322751



Risto Mejide con el micrófono de la ser


----------



## usuario baneado (Lunes a la(s) 11:38 PM)

Para mi que nació con 46 este Paco Seal of Approval.


----------



## Abrojo (Lunes a la(s) 11:38 PM)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No era solo pasta. Tenia muchas mas cosas, era famosete, bien relacionado, carismático, dicharachero y muy probablemente, un gran follador.



Entornito y posición

Plaster es ley


----------



## baneaito (Lunes a la(s) 11:39 PM)

aron01 dijo:


> ¿Y?



Increíble opinión, puesta en perspectiva para más de uno y golpe frío de realidad.

Gracias.


----------



## FilibustHero (Lunes a la(s) 11:41 PM)

Pues si se va dejando los grifos abiertos por donde pasa muy bien de la memoria no tiene que estar


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (Lunes a la(s) 11:42 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322738



brutal


----------



## NCB (Lunes a la(s) 11:43 PM)

PACOCHAD


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Lunes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

4ken4t0n dijo:


>



Siempre fue un grande.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Lunes a la(s) 11:50 PM)

DAS LO QUE PROMETES.


----------



## trellat (Lunes a la(s) 11:51 PM)

esta claro que hay que hacer el payaso en las rrss para que no se olviden de uno


----------



## Shy (Lunes a la(s) 11:54 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322738



Que tremendísima estaba esa tía.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Martes a la(s) 12:07 AM)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Ha estado a punto de estamparse contra el suelo para hacer la gracia. Justo lo que NO hay que hacer en un piscina.




si. también me he fijado.

Lo raro es que alguien tan histriónico haya llegado a los 75 años .

No se muere solo de mala salud,
los accidentes se cobran la vida de muchas personas jóvenes y sanas ,
ahí tienes a Echenique que nos va a enterrar a todos .


----------



## Conde Duckula (Martes a la(s) 12:21 AM)

Este tío era famoso entre otras cosas porque era capaz de hablar en verso como Moncho Borrajo.


----------



## das kind (Martes a la(s) 12:31 AM)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Risto Mejide con el micrófono de la ser



Hostia!! Es Evaristo??

Ah, joder. Se parece un güebo.


----------



## GatoAzul (Martes a la(s) 12:43 AM)

Putin joins Russians braving icy waters for Orthodox Epiphany - YouTube


----------



## GatoAzul (Martes a la(s) 12:44 AM)

The Yakutian Morning Routine: Ice Bath (-50°C/-58°F) - YouTube

Morning Ice bath in the coldest city - Yakutsk (ESP/ENG Subs) - YouTube


----------



## Komanche O_o (Martes a la(s) 1:00 AM)

Lo que hace en la salud tener una buena billetera....., éste no tiene problemas con los hospitales cerrados de AYUSO MATABIEGOS


----------



## Sibarita (Martes a la(s) 1:29 AM)

Charbonnier dijo:


> En el gimnasio donde iba y en la noche en general habia muchos con más posibilidades a priori, pero este se llevaba el gato al agua. Se iba con señoras bien macizas que no dependían de él para nada.
> 
> Como un Bertin Osborne, pero en enano y con cara de pueblo.



Se llama autoestima.

Da igual como seas físicamente. Cuando exudas autoestima y confianza en tí mismo eres un imán.

Estamos todo el tiempo irradiando energía. Los demás LO NOTAN. No hay más secreto.


----------



## eL PERRO (Martes a la(s) 2:19 AM)

Que ASQUISIMO me ha dado toda la puta vida este subnormal. Y lo peor es que le daban un bombo de la ostia puta siendo un jodido enano, jodidamente feo, y sin la mas minima puta gracia

¿Es ñarigudo no? De otro modo nose entiende


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (Martes a la(s) 3:55 AM)

Hostia el trampolin ese parece que va a 5000 rpm no?


----------



## Gorrino (Martes a la(s) 6:12 AM)

No tiene mal estilo y brazos largos, señal que le han enseñado a nadar de pequeño o a pagado muchas clases con un buen entrenador de natación. Seguramente de fuera de España, ya que los españoles son malísimos, en general.

Yo soy entrenador de nivel I de saltos. Si quiere alguno, le enseño.

La memoria muscular permanece siempre, cuando el físico se marchó.


----------



## Morototeo (Martes a la(s) 8:25 AM)

Pedro Ruiz, madre mia... que tio. un langosto de los que llamais los jóvenes, ahi lo teneis, con un par de cojones.


----------



## Vctrlnz (Martes a la(s) 8:39 AM)

Midiendo 1:30 tienes el centro de gravedad muy bajo y es más fácil dar volteretas.
También le chupaba el coño a bárbara Rey y a otras sin agacharse y además posaban el cubata en su cabeza.


----------



## Vctrlnz (Martes a la(s) 8:40 AM)

Sibarita dijo:


> Se llama autoestima.
> 
> Da igual como seas físicamente. Cuando exudas autoestima y confianza en tí mismo eres un imán.
> 
> Estamos todo el tiempo irradiando energía. Los demás LO NOTAN. No hay más secreto.



Yo tengo mucha autoestima pero no tengo la labia del enano.
Ni el dinero


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Martes a la(s) 8:48 AM)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que ASQUISIMO me ha dado toda la puta vida este subnormal. Y lo peor es que le daban un bombo de la ostia puta siendo un jodido enano, jodidamente feo, y sin la mas minima puta gracia
> 
> ¿Es ñarigudo no? De otro modo nose entiende



Ha follado mas que tu, con mejores tias que tu.
Tiene mas pasta que Tu
Y es mas inteligente que tu
Y tu con 75 años estaras hecho un escombro

y no pongo la tilde en la u porque no me sale de los cojones


----------



## gordofóbico (Martes a la(s) 9:13 AM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



el puto amo


----------



## GatoAzul (Martes a la(s) 9:38 AM)

A mi lo que siempre me ha parecido imposible es que se creyese y lo creyesen cómico.


----------



## bocadRillo (Martes a la(s) 9:41 AM)

Payaso sin puta gracia
Casi se estampa contra el fondo, menudo gilipollas


----------



## tiotonto (Martes a la(s) 9:41 AM)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Que cabron, como se nota que ha vivido bien, todavía pillara con más guarrillas.
> 
> Este hilo debería estar en el ático para motivar a los inceles bajitos.



Lo mismo es un tio que es famoso desde que nacio, lo conozco y tengo +40 a un pobre incel desgraciado que vive con sus padres,este tio ademas de ser un hombre muy listo ha tenido fama y dinero siempre.
Por cierto viene de famila de dinero .
Nadie sin dinero hace 2 licenciaturas periolisto y abogalisto en los 60.


----------



## Sibarita (Martes a la(s) 9:50 AM)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Yo tengo mucha autoestima pero no tengo la labia del enano.
> Ni el dinero



La labia se entrena.

El dinero no es tan importante. De todas formas la gente que tiene mucha autoestima y confianza se saben buscar muy bien la vida.

No hablamos de la autoestima del estilo: a mí nadie me sopla.

Hablamos de gente que se cree/sabe/siente superior y que todo lo merece. No siempre en el mal sentido, aunque hay de todo también.


----------



## Cachopo (Martes a la(s) 9:58 AM)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Arriesga mucho. A poco que se le vaya el salto se clava contra el suelo de la piscina que parece estar en pendiente.
> 
> Riesgo innecesario.



Estais flipados eh.

Como te puedes romper lanespalda es si caes en vertical contra el suelo, no si chocas fontra el en paralelo o con cierto angulo que sinplemente rebotarias con la barriga


----------



## unaburbu (Martes a la(s) 9:58 AM)

A mí me cayó siempre bien y me gustó el último programa que tuvo, uno en TVE1 donde entrevistaba gente famosa.

Tengo curiosidad morbosa por saber si se vacunó. Es mi separación entre ovejas y cabras.


----------



## Cachopo (Martes a la(s) 9:59 AM)

Albertojosua dijo:


> La forma en que le ha salido, no está mal ejecuta. Brazos por delante de la cabeza y sube como una pelota llena de aire.
> En ese salto, no le habría pasado nada ,si choca contra el suelo,
> 
> Que sea suerte o dominio, no lo sé. Pero no le hubiera pasado nada grave en la cabeza ni cuello.



Yo no se de donde salennlos flanders diciendo que se podria haber quedado paralítico con ese salto xdd


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Martes a la(s) 10:11 AM)

Cachopo dijo:


> Estais flipados eh.
> 
> Como te puedes romper lanespalda es si caes en vertical contra el suelo, no si chocas fontra el en paralelo o con cierto angulo que sinplemente rebotarias con la barriga



El cómo esté yo es lo de menos... El caso es que esa piscina es poco profunda para hacer ese tipo de piruetas. 

Las consecuencias de darse una hostia contra el suelo de la piscina son impredecibles: desde un chichón en la frente, a romperse la nariz, romperse un brazo o partirse el espinazo.

A mí me parece un riesgo innecesario.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (Martes a la(s) 10:17 AM)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> A mí me parece un riesgo innecesario.



Para el tiempo que le queda en el convento, como si quiere añadirle dos piruetas más.


----------



## Euron G. (Martes a la(s) 10:19 AM)

Pero qué puto jefe.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (Martes a la(s) 10:26 AM)

Buen salto, sí señor!


----------



## Cachopo (Martes a la(s) 10:28 AM)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El cómo esté yo es lo de menos... El caso es que esa piscina es poco profunda para hacer ese tipo de piruetas.
> 
> Las consecuencias de darse una hostia contra el suelo de la piscina son impredecibles: desde un chichón en la frente, a romperse la nariz, romperse un brazo o partirse el espinazo.
> 
> A mí me parece un riesgo innecesario.



Pero eso es si te das en vertical hombre, cosa prácticamente imposible


----------



## circodelia2 (Martes a la(s) 10:29 AM)

La debe tener chiquitilla por eso no se está quieto, los que la tenemos grande y gordota nos cuesta más movernos por el peso y un volantazo así en la pisci imposible, impactaría primero el pollón y los cojonazos contra el agua....splash ayyy !!! 
....


----------



## Don Silverstein (Martes a la(s) 10:46 AM)

Cachopo dijo:


> Yo no se de donde salennlos flanders diciendo que se podria haber quedado paralítico con ese salto xdd



Microrotura en el cuello/nuca tuve yo por hacerlo el mismo salto subnormal (sin la voltereta) cuando tenía 15, primeras palabras del fisioterapeuta.
"Has tenido suerte macho,podrías haberte quedado paralítico ".
Al final sólo resultó en mes y medio de acudir al fisio y ahora tener y notar un bulto en la nuca.


----------



## roquerol (Martes a la(s) 10:58 AM)

este se ha cuidado toda su vida


----------



## Karma bueno (Martes a la(s) 11:08 AM)

Ostiaputa tu, que alguien le de una medalla de chocolate, o algo...


----------



## Karma bueno (Martes a la(s) 11:09 AM)

Se largo dejando el grifo de la ducha abierto...
¡ Insolidario !


----------



## M. Priede (Martes a la(s) 11:28 AM)

Hasta que el corazón le diga 'hasta aquí llegamos'. ¿Sabe de las muertes que se producen cada año por tirarse al agua de repente? Forzar el cuerpo, a 37º, a un baño helado y repentino, es tanto como presumir de comerse dos docenas de huevos de una sentada. Así, hasta que un día...


----------



## Militarícese (Martes a la(s) 11:35 AM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322738



Puto amo Pedro Ruiz.


----------



## Busher (Martes a la(s) 1:08 PM)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Siempre me pregunté que cual era su secreto.



Ironia... ¿verdad?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Martes a la(s) 1:22 PM)

Coño, ahora he reparado en el *paco-buda* al borde de la piscina... 

Vaya hortera...


----------



## Charbonnier (Martes a la(s) 1:26 PM)

Busher dijo:


> Ironia... ¿verdad?



No es ironía. Su íntimo amigo Luis Cobos, bastante más alto, más pelazo, melena al viento, mejor vestido, con más planta y en una época más conocido que Pedro Ruiz, no se comía un rosco al lado de él. Y estaban todo el día juntos. Había también mucho de porsche 911, actores y tal que al lado de este no se jalaban ni un colín. Luego era un tío curioso, porque vivía con su madre y no le prometía matrimonio ni a dios.

A Pedrito le venía a buscar al gimnasio una tía distinta al gimnasio un día si y otro también, y a cual más estupenda.
Era el comentario generalizado del gimnasio.

El Bertín y Pedrito se cepillaban en el Madrid de los 80 y parte de los 90 a todo lo que se movía....y era la época de las modelos que venían de todos los sitios del mundo...así que imagina el nivel. Con permiso de Coronado, que tampoco era manco (y no era muy conocido entonces). Y, por supuesto, con la autorización del gran Julito Iglesias, ya a nivel internacional.

Los demás nos conformabamos con las migajas., a ver que remedio


----------



## Scire (Martes a la(s) 1:31 PM)

Nunca me ha caído especialmente bien, pero le tengo cierta admiración.

Un CHAD, desde luego.


----------



## Cachopo (Martes a la(s) 1:51 PM)

Don Silverstein dijo:


> Microrotura en el cuello/nuca tuve yo por hacerlo el mismo salto subnormal (sin la voltereta) cuando tenía 15, primeras palabras del fisioterapeuta.
> "Has tenido suerte macho,podrías haberte quedado paralítico ".
> Al final sólo resultó en mes y medio de acudir al fisio y ahora tener y notar un bulto en la nuca.



No creo que te lanzase igual la verdad


----------



## Don Silverstein (Martes a la(s) 2:03 PM)

Cachopo dijo:


> No creo que te lanzase igual la verdad



En picado,tampoco puse las manos por delante,pero no deja de ser un movimiento peligroso en piscinas con poca profundidad.
La verdad es que no pensé que fuese a coger tanta velocidad, pensé que el agua me frenaría más y sería más profundo,porque también pensé,quizás es el propio agua lo que estaba haciendo que pareciera menos profundo de lo que realmente era.
Hasta que me di en todo el cráneo,y no fue hasta girar la cabeza una vez saqué la cabeza del agua que, que oí un leve crack y tuve sensación de tirón en el cuello, es más,pensaba que era un tirón en el cuello por mal movimiento que hice al girar el cuello, la sorpresa me la llevé en el fisio.


----------



## Cachopo (Martes a la(s) 2:10 PM)

Don Silverstein dijo:


> En picado,tampoco puse las manos por delante,pero no deja de ser un movimiento peligroso en piscinas con poca profundidad.
> La verdad es que no pensé que fuese a coger tanta velocidad, pensé que el agua me frenaría más y sería más profundo,porque también pensé,quizás es el propia agua lo que estuviera haciendo que fuese menos profundo de lo que realmente era.
> Hasta que me di en todo el cráneo,y no fue hasta girar la cabeza una vez saqué la cabeza del agua que, que oí un leve crack y tuve sensación de tirón en el cuello, es más,pensaba que era un tirón en el cuello por mal movimiento que hice, la sorpresa me la llevé en el fisio.



La verdad es que es un putadon lo que te paso, pero fue por lanzarse mal, es posible que si sea peligroso que cualquiera se ponga a lanzarse asi connvoltereta sin saber en aguanpoco profunda pero coño se ve que se lanza bien lo mas que le podria pasar es tocar el.fondoncon la barriga/costado


----------



## Don Silverstein (Martes a la(s) 2:14 PM)

Cachopo dijo:


> La verdad es que es un putadon lo que te paso, pero fue por lanzarse mal, es posible que si sea peligroso que cualquiera se ponga a lanzarse asi connvoltereta sin saber en aguanpoco profunda pero coño se ve que se lanza bien lo mas que le podria pasar es tocar el.fondoncon la barriga/costado



Si,a ver, en parte salí "indemne",una vez me dijo que sería algo temporal y de mes y medio,suspiré de alivio,porque honestamente,me quedé bastante sorprendido yo también.
Lanzarse bien,se lanza, es riesgo innecesario,también.


----------



## astur_burbuja (Martes a la(s) 2:14 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322738



Anda que no generó pajas la Inma del Moral. Menudo pibonazo de aquella.


----------



## astur_burbuja (Martes a la(s) 2:18 PM)

Falcatón dijo:


> Ahora unos 48 años y una MILF a la que no le haría ascos. Quien tuvo, retuvo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322860
> 
> ...



Cuando escribi mi anterior post sabia que alguien habria puesto la foto actualizada de Inma Del Moral por eso escribi “de aquella”.

Queda confirmado mi miedo… ni con un puto palo la tocoa ahora. Bien llevados los
Cojones


----------



## djvan (Martes a la(s) 3:37 PM)

Don Silverstein dijo:


> Microrotura en el cuello/nuca tuve yo por hacerlo el mismo salto subnormal (sin la voltereta) cuando tenía 15, primeras palabras del fisioterapeuta.
> "Has tenido suerte macho,podrías haberte quedado paralítico ".
> Al final sólo resultó en mes y medio de acudir al fisio y ahora tener y notar un bulto en la nuca.



Lo que a ti te paso es que te diste con el fondo .. me equivoco?

Cuéntalo bien , ya sea por poca profundidad, error de cálculo o mala entrada


----------



## Falnesatar (Martes a la(s) 3:42 PM)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Ha estado a punto de estamparse contra el suelo para hacer la gracia. Justo lo que NO hay que hacer en un piscina.



No es una experiencia agradable, es lo que más me ha llamado la atención de vídeo, lo cerca que ha estado.

Baños o duchas frías son dolorosas pero dan mucha salud.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Martes a la(s) 3:44 PM)

Joder, la de vueltas que se le está dando al tema con tal de no reconocer que *lanzarse de cabeza al agua implica, de por sí, un riesgo innecesario.*

Si además se hace en una piscina con poca profundidad el riesgo se dispara.

El machote de Pedrete comete una imprudencia con esa zambullida.


----------



## uberales (Martes a la(s) 3:45 PM)

Qué guapa era Inma del Moral, ay, mi adolescencia pajillera...


----------



## España está Madurando (Martes a la(s) 4:47 PM)

Va a pegar un resbalón cualquier día y se nos que muñeco


----------



## Don Silverstein (Martes a la(s) 5:13 PM)

djvan dijo:


> Lo que a ti te paso es que te diste con el fondo .. me equivoco?
> 
> Cuéntalo bien , ya sea por poca profundidad, error de cálculo o mala entrada



Sí,pero vamos,que perfectamente le puede pasar a este hombre,esa piscina no es profunda,tampoco veo en que no lo he contado bien?


----------



## djvan (Martes a la(s) 5:21 PM)

Don Silverstein dijo:


> Sí,pero vamos,que perfectamente le puede pasar a este hombre,esa piscina no es profunda,tampoco veo en que no lo he contado bien?



El asunto está en golpearse la cabeza.. las volteretas no ocasionan esto.. de hecho te puedes tirar simplemente de cabeza y normal y quedarte parapléjico.


Para que esto no ocurra deben de coincidir varios puntos :

1- que sea suficientemente profunda 
2- que sepas tirarte y tengas técnica 

Riesgo cero no existe, el problema de este gesto es ser aparentemente muy inofensivo cuando en realidad es muy peligroso. Cuanto menos se cumplan los dos puntos anteriores es exponencialmente más peligroso.


Muchas veces no somos conscientes de los peligros…

PD: también se da a veces el estar equivocado en la profundidad del agua, por eso jamás os tiréis de cabeza a un sitio que no conozcáis


----------



## Abrojo (Martes a la(s) 5:38 PM)

¿ a qué se ha estado dedicando desde los 90?


----------



## Don Silverstein (Martes a la(s) 5:54 PM)

djvan dijo:


> El asunto está en golpearse la cabeza.. las volteretas no ocasionan esto.. de hecho te puedes tirar simplemente de cabeza y normal y quedarte parapléjico.
> 
> 
> Para que esto no ocurra deben de coincidir varios puntos :
> ...



No he dicho que fuese provocado por la voltereta,el resto 100% de acuerdo contigo
Es más, los puntos que comentaste anteriormente en tu otro post y este son exactamente razones por las que me pasó.


----------



## Perrosachez (Martes a la(s) 6:00 PM)

uberales dijo:


> Qué guapa era Inma del Moral, ay, mi adolescencia pajillera...



Y simpática, coincidia con ella en un parque por Acacias porque su hijo tenía la edad del mio, de eso hace más de 10 años, al parecer el hijo lo tuvo con Pedro Ruiz. No la he vuelto a ver por el barrio.


----------



## Bartleby (Martes a la(s) 7:16 PM)

Un día resbalara antes de saltar al agua, se pegará una buena costalada y ya no levantará cabeza, a determinadas edades un trompazo es lo que marca el tener una salud de hierro de caer en picado.


----------



## stuka (Martes a la(s) 7:44 PM)

Forzar extremos no es bueno, la misma frase ya lo implica. Ni en el deporte, ni en estudios, ni en el amor..."en el término medio está la virtud".

Pasar de temperatura corporal a bajo cero...de golpe...suena a tratamiento decimonónico de manicomio. Ese concepto de que el agua fría es buena se ha incrustado en la psique general, aunque no lo practique casi nadie de sus defensores.

El abuelete tenía que haber entrado poco a poco mojándose piernas, tripa, nuca y sobacos (ya sé que jode). Y tampoco se pueden cometer los mismos excesos con veinte que con setenta años.


----------



## Billy Ray (Martes a la(s) 7:53 PM)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Coño, ahora he reparado en el *paco-buda* al borde de la piscina...
> 
> Vaya hortera...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323375



Tu sigue fijandote en chorradas como esa para criticarle, que mientras él se seguirá acordando de los polvazos que le echaba a esta:


----------



## tiotonto (Martes a la(s) 8:04 PM)

Captain Julius dijo:


> el inventor de la moviola, ahí es nada



Que paletos que sois os creeis todo,se la copio de U.S.A como el asqueroso del Un dos tres una copi aburda de un programa que sali en la NBC.


----------



## Captain Julius (Martes a la(s) 8:37 PM)

tiotonto dijo:


> Que paletos que sois os creeis todo,se la copio de U.S.A como el asqueroso del Un dos tres una copi aburda de un programa que sali en la NBC.



je sí lo de "inventor" me ha salido muy grande, mejor el primero que la trajo aquí, gracias ;-)


----------



## KUTRONIO (Martes a la(s) 8:42 PM)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Hace tiempo se tiraba buenas guarrillas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322737



Nunca entendí que pudo ver ella en él


----------



## Covid Bryant (Martes a la(s) 8:45 PM)

plaster siempre tira de runy cuando tiene aquí el ejemplo brutal


----------



## KUTRONIO (Martes a la(s) 9:23 PM)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Que edad tiene el pollito este?











Pedro Ruiz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Martes a la(s) 9:33 PM)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tu sigue fijandote en chorradas como esa para criticarle, que mientras él se seguirá acordando de los polvazos que le echaba a esta:



- La pava era una puta diosa cuando se la trincaba
- El buda al borde de la piscina es hortera

2 verdades indiscutibles. No critico al protagonista, observo y describo.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (Martes a la(s) 9:46 PM)

Que grima me ha dado siempre el puto enano bilioso este que se supone que era cómico. 
Abre y traga, enano asqueroso


----------



## qbit (Miércoles a la(s) 12:42 AM)

Pero no te salgas de la piscina tan pronto, hombre. ¿No dices que es tan sano? Pues disfruta más tiempo de la salud.


----------



## Chulita (Jueves a la(s) 12:27 PM)

Falnesatar dijo:


> No es una experiencia agradable, es lo que más me ha llamado la atención de vídeo, lo cerca que ha estado.
> 
> Baños o duchas frías son dolorosas pero dan mucha salud.



LOS NÚMEROS, Falni. Los NÚMEROS.


----------



## Gnomo (Jueves a la(s) 12:57 PM)

tiotonto dijo:


> Que paletos que sois os creeis todo,se la copio de U.S.A como el asqueroso del Un dos tres una copi aburda de un programa que sali en la NBC.



¿Te refieres a Jeopardy?


----------



## cerilloprieto (Jueves a la(s) 2:22 PM)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Payaso sin puta gracia
> Casi se estampa contra el fondo, menudo gilipollas



Envidiosa gitana  ..... Lo que hace el anciano ese, no lo has podido hacer tú ni a tus 17 años.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Jueves a la(s) 2:51 PM)

tiotonto dijo:


> Que paletos que sois os creeis todo,se la copio de U.S.A como el asqueroso del Un dos tres una copi aburda de un programa que sali en la NBC.



Wikipedia:
_
Los precedentes del programa se encuentran en un concurso que Ibáñez Serrador realizó en Argentina llamado "Un, dos... Nescafé" en el que parejas de concursantes debían ir respondiendo alternativamente durante un determinado período.3 A este concepto se le añadió una segunda parte basada en un concurso que Kiko Ledgard presentó en Perú llamado "Haga negocio con Kiko"4 que a su vez estaba basado en Let's Make a Deal de la TV norteamericana.5 En este programa el concursante debía elegir entre puertas y cajas que contenían regalos o el dinero que ofrecía el presentador a cambio._


----------



## bocadRillo (Jueves a la(s) 4:11 PM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Envidiosa gitana  ..... Lo que hace el anciano ese, no lo has podido hacer tú ni a tus 17 años.



envidia yo del feo ese?
JA


----------



## Limón (Jueves a la(s) 4:15 PM)

Este ha cabalgado mas que LAwrence de Arabia.
Honor.


----------

